# Your Fursona, same gender as you?



## jet3270 (Aug 26, 2008)

As the title says, I'm curious to find out if your fursonas are the same gender as you, the creator. Of all the furries and anthros I know, the general trend is that they are. Is there anyone out there that aren't? Do you know of anyone who doesn't share a gender with their fursona?
More specifically, fursonas without multiple genders.

I ask this because I'm searching myself for a fursona. Have been for ages.
Well actually, the main character that I've ever created is most likely to be my fursona, but I don't definitely call him that. As it stands, he's a he, and I'm a she (And we're both straight). Perhaps he's just the male side of me. Anyway, I'm just looking for some thoughts!

Thanks guys


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona is male, and I am male. He is not a herm, and I and not a herm. Simple.


----------



## X (Aug 26, 2008)

yes, it is the same gender as me.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Female/female. Although I view myself as genderless.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2008)

yes same gender,
 however my_ fursona_ is more comfortable with his feminine side


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona is like me. Male, straight, but understands females about as much as a person can without being one and pretty much loves like one.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 26, 2008)

I got a spinna for a face.

Wait, what?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually, my original fursona was a male (myself female), just because I've always been more masculine than feminine.  But he was never a true fursona for me...he was just a character that represented me artistically, and is now only an extension of myself and a character I draw for fun.  *shrug*  

When I think of fursona now, I just think of myself with fur.  I am _physically_ female, so so is my fursona.  I don't consider "her" a different entity than myself.


----------



## Ahkahna (Aug 26, 2008)

Although I don't consider Ahk to be a fursona, her character has always been female :3


----------



## Nargle (Aug 26, 2008)

My current one is female, but in the past, the trend has been male characters =3

Oh yeah, and I'm a female.


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2008)

he is the same as me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep, same gender.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is neither the same gender or sex.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 26, 2008)

Same!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

Male/male, straight/straight. Doesn't like being feminine and nor do I. He is basically a copy of myself, every bad trait included. #1 is weakness. Seriously, I'm going to create a thread asking if anyone actually has a fursona who isn't ripped/buff/kinda buff/muscular, or perfect in every way.
EDIT: Chibi and fatfur don't really count, you can't have muscles, EBUR.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> EDIT: Chibi and fatfur don't really count, you can't have muscles, EBUR.



Obviously you haven't seen the Olympic weightlifters. They can clean and jerk two of me so they obviously have muscle, but over that muscle is a substantial layer of fat.


----------



## jet3270 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Actually, my original fursona was a male (myself female), just because I've always been more masculine than feminine.  But he was never a true fursona for me...he was just a character that represented me artistically, and is now only an extension of myself and a character I draw for fun.  *shrug*
> 
> When I think of fursona now, I just think of myself with fur.  I am _physically_ female, so so is my fursona.  I don't consider "her" a different entity than myself.



I think I'm the same as you were, Nylak. I'm yet to find a fursona. I'm not even sure if I want/need to. Though there're some aspects of the furry community I'd like to partake in. 
Yeah, my main character was made when I was a tomboy. That was a long time ago!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

My persona is male, and so am I.  It wouldn't be any fun the other way around.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 28, 2008)

My fursona is male and bisexual, the same as me.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 28, 2008)

My fursona is just me in an anthro form.


----------



## shirei-demon (Aug 28, 2008)

she is female, I am female...she is bisexual, I am bisexual. So yep, same as me


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 29, 2008)

Male with tail with female gender :3 My fursona is bi, And it's quite like Male-ish herm :3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm...
Of course my fursona has the same gender as me. I'm a otherkin so believing in being the fursona. Or having at least the soul of it... ^^


----------



## Xan_vega (Aug 29, 2008)

I do have male fursonas while I am biologically female. Same goes for my husband, just in reverse order.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

female/female. 

although I'd have no qualms about a male fursona, female owner (or visa-versa) relationship.


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 30, 2008)

I am female.... WD is Male.... but it's not weird for me...it is confusing


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

It's just me mixed with an animal. :\


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 30, 2008)

same! but i have thought about making a female fursona


----------



## Taberu-Ai (Aug 30, 2008)

Most of my characters are male, and both I and my current fursona are male. So yeah.


----------



## Jack (Sep 1, 2008)

all of my (5) fursonas are the same gender as I am, which is obviously male.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a herm, my characters are male.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 1, 2008)

I try to keep my fursona much like my own self (fur not withstanding). So, yes, Tox and I are both female.


----------



## Madness (Sep 2, 2008)

Well when i designed my Fursona i was trying to make him like myself. So i made him the same gender as me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a gender, where as my character is genderless.


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup, I'm the same gender as my fursona. Never really considered any other possibility


----------



## raletheotter (Sep 2, 2008)

same.

Originally I had just created him as his own character with his own story and everything, but over time I just ended up dropping the whole story thing, so now he is just my fursona/persona/avatar/online identity/alter ego/etc.  As such, I'm looking into redesigning him closer to my own physique, maybe give him glasses also, since I wear them in real life.


----------



## enslavedbydragons (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a male, and my fursona's a male.

I only know of one person who is a guy, yet his fursona is a female.  His name is wolfeedarkfang.  If you wanna talk to this guy, just search him on youtube.  He's always there.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 4, 2008)

At first I had a make fox fursona, but realized foxes were so not me, so I changed to a male dragon, but up until a month or two ago I realized that's not me, either. I just woke up one day and realized I wanted to be a girl, so right now it's male/female. But I don't know, maybe in a few years it'll be female/female. Not sure about that, though.

...and because of this I've been trying to get a name change.


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes. I am a gay male and so is Nalin. =^.~=


----------



## Kajet (Sep 11, 2008)

My fursona has five hundred different genders, all at the same time.

Nah, just kidding, I and my fursona are pretty much the same entity.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm im same same but I know some one who isnt (male/herm) when asked why he does it he replied rather brillantly "im fucked up so sue me" some how i think that sums up the whole thing that your fursona is who you feel like being and that extends to gender too


----------



## rknight (Sep 15, 2008)

same gender.


----------



## Zentio (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes.

Though there was a short time, before I "officially" became a furry, I made a Vixen Girl on Gaia to mess around with some kids XD


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

Pangenderd.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 17, 2008)

Male in real life but a female fursona. Primary reason is because I've had a male persona, and it's essentially been just me with a fresh coat of paint/scales/fur whathaveyou, and it just really didn't make furry fun or interesting anymore. For me anyway, part of the fun of being in this whole fandom bit is to step out of your real life self for a bit.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 17, 2008)

fursona yes, avatar on these forums no


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 17, 2008)

Male. Same as me. Just haven't uploaded lined paper sketch yet.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm Female She's Female! No Variations.


----------



## Teco (Sep 19, 2008)

I keep my fursona updated with myself, so he is male.. and if he would ever switch genders you have the right to go wtf. *bricked* Gah. Joke.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a gay male, so is my fursona. ^_^


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 21, 2008)

Male/male. No exceptions, no twists, nothing.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 21, 2008)

We had a conversation the exact same as this a few months back. And the answer's the same, yes, he's the same gender as me since he's the online representation as me. I don't even like pretending that my crotch has something else. I like to lie to keep secret but I hate any forms of denial like that.


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, mine is the same gender, but I have no problem Rping a character of a different gender.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 22, 2008)

Both me and my fursona are female, although I've always wondered what she'd look like as a male, but she isn't changing anytime soon.


----------



## Seas (Sep 23, 2008)

He's the same gender as me , although I have some RP and (planned)story characters of both genders (even genderless creatures too, hehe)


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 23, 2008)

-sigh- This topic always makes me feel so different from everyone else!

I am female. Milkbone, my fursona of three years, is male. Frankly, I really don't think of him as male, though. I'm straight, Milkbone is... asexual. He's me, regardless of gender. Even when we (my fursona and I, two halves of the same whole) see things meant to be somewhat erotic, we think, "Man, that's some hot art," regardless of gender. And I never think of Milkbone as male- just as me. Gender's no option.


----------



## jet3270 (Sep 27, 2008)

kumakaze said:


> -sigh- This topic always makes me feel so different from everyone else!
> 
> I am female. Milkbone, my fursona of three years, is male. Frankly, I really don't think of him as male, though. I'm straight, Milkbone is... asexual. He's me, regardless of gender. Even when we (my fursona and I, two halves of the same whole) see things meant to be somewhat erotic, we think, "Man, that's some hot art," regardless of gender. And I never think of Milkbone as male- just as me. Gender's no option.



I like what your saying. I think I'm the same. Jet (who I think is my fursona) has always been in my head, and him being male just doesn't come into my thinking. Well, I guess it just has because I'm trying to decide if I'm 'furry' or not.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 27, 2008)

jet3270 said:


> I like what your saying. I think I'm the same. Jet (who I think is my fursona) has always been in my head, and him being male just doesn't come into my thinking. Well, I guess it just has because I'm trying to decide if I'm 'furry' or not.


 
I just realised my furriness less than a month ago- though Milkbone's been my 'fursona' for three years. Before I even knew what a fursona was, he was my representation of me.

I hope you enjoy the subculture if you decide to join it! :-D


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, he is same gender as me, it would be pretty odd if not.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 27, 2008)

My fursona's the opposite gender of the RL me.  The package gets checked at the door, so to speak. (M->F)  I've never felt comfortable with myself any other way.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 27, 2008)

last i checked and to my memory yes?! i hope


----------

